# Excellent update pg 2



## Livinwright Farm (Dec 2, 2011)

Colt pictured at url was bred by my friend Addie. *Story below*

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...96881680.70860.100000281040784&type=1&theater

Help urgently needed! A colt I (Addie) bred is sitting on a killbroker lot in pa and ships to slaughter on Monday if he doesn't get bailed out. I don't really have the funds/space for him though! Is there anyone who can help? He's a reg American warmblood. Palomino tobiano gelding. 3 years broke 15 h. Bail is set at $600. *urgently needs help!!!* 

*PM me if you can help!!!*


----------



## sawfish99 (Dec 2, 2011)

What's the story with the horse?  Is he a colt or a gelding? If he is a registered American Warmblood, why is he at the slaughter auction?  Is there something wrong with his back right hoof?


----------



## RPC (Dec 2, 2011)

I thought you could not slaughter horses any more.


----------



## sawfish99 (Dec 2, 2011)

Horse slaughter is no longer allowed in the US (which is a huge debate subject).  The New Holland auctions are well known around the northeast for brokers that come to buy cheap horses.  They load the horses on large trailers and truck them to Canadian slaughter houses.  There are number of rescue groups in the area around the auctions that work with some of the slaughter brokers.  Often, the brokers will purchase their load of horses and then wait a week to haul them to Canada.  If they know they will get paid $600 for a horse at slaughter in Canada, they are just as happy to let a rescue group "post bail" for the same amount and save the spot in the trailer.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Dec 2, 2011)

Horses have always been able to go to slaughter for animal feed(zoo, not domestic).. depending on the state. The ban on slaughtering of horses for human consumption is being looked at by congress for repeal 

About the horse, I am not sure... I thought colt meant young male and gelding meant neutered...? I posted this for  my friend Addie who is in Massachusetts.

Apparently the breeder who owned him last was unable to get her asking price for him and decided that she could at least get it from the killbroker.   My friend is absolutely desperate to get this horse to safety.  She tried buying him from the breeder a month ago, but the woman declined her offer.


----------



## sawfish99 (Dec 2, 2011)

I have worked with a couple of horses that were rescued from the auctions and even trailered one (belgian) from PA back CT for a friend.  In general, my experience is most horses at auction are there for a reason so I am always very wary of getting an auction rescue.  What makes it even worse is the auctions are far enough away that you can't visit the horse in person before the bail period ends (typically a week).  So if you rescue a horse, it ends up being sight unseen.

The Belgian I trailered for a friend cost her $700 (I think) plus almost $400 in vet bills and $200 in board for a quarantine period.  That's an awful lot for a sight unseen horse, especially since he is old and has chronic shoulder problems.


----------



## sawfish99 (Dec 2, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> About the horse, I am not sure... I thought colt meant young male and gelding meant neutered...? I posted this for  my friend Addie who is in Massachusetts.


Ok, yes you are correct.  A colt is a male horse under the age of 4.  A gelding is a neutered male horse.  It is just common practice that once a horse has been gelded he is referred to only as a gelding and if he is intact he is referred to as a colt or stud colt.


----------



## Lenhart (Dec 2, 2011)

Just thought you all might want to know, Obama signed a bill allowing horse slaughtering legal AGAIN on the 18th of November. Slaughter houses are said to be coming soon too many states.
I'd look it up if I were you... Google it, it's all over the news. https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions#!/petition/ban-horse-slaughter/GnNH1pS4


----------



## sawfish99 (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes, the federal ban has been lifted. However, there are no slaughter houses currently processing for human consumption. I was trying to avoid making this a slaughter debate. Personally, I think we need the slaughter houses. The number of unwanted, unusable, free horses available has been skyrocketing. A horse is a lot of meat to simply bury and rot.  I'm not looking to serve my kids' ponies at a holiday dinner, but horses are a meat animal plain and simple.


----------



## sawfish99 (Dec 2, 2011)

Lenhart said:
			
		

> Just thought you all might want to know, Obama signed a bill allowing horse slaughtering legal AGAIN on the 18th of November. Slaughter houses are said to be coming soon too many states.
> I'd look it up if I were you... Google it, it's all over the news. https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions#!/petition/ban-horse-slaughter/GnNH1pS4


To clarify a little, Obama signed the bill to allow another continuing resolution funding the government until mid Dec. the lifting of the slaughter restrictions was simply a minor issue tucked in the Dept of Agriculture budget.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Dec 3, 2011)

sawfish99 said:
			
		

> I have worked with a couple of horses that were rescued from the auctions and even trailered one (belgian) from PA back CT for a friend.  In general, my experience is most horses at auction are there for a reason so I am always very wary of getting an auction rescue.  What makes it even worse is the auctions are far enough away that you can't visit the horse in person before the bail period ends (typically a week).  So if you rescue a horse, it ends up being sight unseen.
> 
> The Belgian I trailered for a friend cost her $700 (I think) plus almost $400 in vet bills and $200 in board for a quarantine period.  That's an awful lot for a sight unseen horse, especially since he is old and has chronic shoulder problems.


my friend saw this horse 1 month ago exactly, she knows the condition he is in.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Dec 3, 2011)

PRAISE GOD!!!! Addie messaged me last night, not long after our combined push to try and help this boy: "Thank you!! He is being pulled by a rescue and will be fostered here until adopted!"
her status this morning:
"HUGE heartfelt thanks to everyone who took the time to get the word our about "koori"! I really appreciate it! We are so lucky and thankful to have Lucky Horse Equine Rescue with the ability to pull him out of there! He's going to come to our farm for fostering until he can be adopted into a hopeful forever home! Thanks again to all of my friends!!!"


----------

